# made in USA zero turn mowers



## Luke0927 (Apr 11, 2011)

looking for some input...I was looking to get one in a year or two since finishing our house.  my grandparents and me live on the same property and and he has been seeing a mower advertised on RFD TV. (bad boy I think according to the commercial made in the USA but I would like to see the fine print).  Anyways he said he is thinking about getting a mower and I can just keep everything cut for both of us.

Anyone have any experience with these or something that would be made in the USA for good mower would like to stay under $5k.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 11, 2011)

Hustler is made in Hutchinson KS.

Great Mower.  Check out their Fastrack model which is more for the homeowner, but has a forged deck and commercial hydros.

I've got a Mini Z and love it.

Also, check on 1-2 year old models with lower hours.  For that price, you should be able to find a 60 inch commercial unit with around 2-300 hours on it.

How much grass you needing to cut?  Are hills and slopes an issue? Are gates an issue?  Those factors will decide how big you wanna go.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Hustler is made in Hutchinson KS.
> 
> Great Mower.  Check out their Fastrack model which is more for the homeowner, but has a forged deck and commercial hydros.
> 
> ...



only about 4 acres of yard but another 6-8 or so that we would normally bush hog...just pasture fescue around the buildings and gardens etc...That was another thing I was wondering if you bush hog it once and then start cutting with the Zero turn mower they can handle cutting fescue thats not the turf variety? No major hills, all gates are large enough to drive through.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 11, 2011)

Luke0927 said:


> only about 4 acres of yard but another 6-8 or so that we would normally bush hog...just pasture fescue around the buildings and gardens etc...That was another thing I was wondering if you bush hog it once and then start cutting with the Zero turn mower they can handle cutting fescue thats not the turf variety? No major hills, all gates are large enough to drive through.



If it is relatively flat, you'll want to get the biggest you can afford/get as it will just cut down the time you spend in cutting.

It should handle the fescue just fine...as long as it isn't too long and or wet.  Because of the size of your place (and it seems you've got a tractor & bush hog already) you might look into getting a finishing mower for your tractor...maybe some turf tires for the tractor too if you've got some softer ground.  Would be much cheaper than buying a ZT.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 11, 2011)

we actually have a finishing mower but tractor is not good for cutting close to the houses and too big to swap tires on back and forth...but good idea might have to look into maybe getting a smaller turff tractor...that mower hasn't been used in a long time so will have to do some checking on it too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 11, 2011)

If you are looking for time it takes to cut grass, most manufacturers have a table that shows acres/hour that you can cut.  Used to be that DixieChopper had the fastest ZT at one time, but in all honesty, they've all gotten fast.  Even with a 42" deck, I can cut an acre with beds & trees in the way in about 45 minutes.

Check out the ZT thread in the motorized/atv/car forum.  You'll see more responses there.  Bad Boy has gotten good reviews in there from others.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 11, 2011)

Bad Boy is the toughest mower out there. I have kubota, emark, scag etc running every day. The bad boy is heavier built, better designed, powerful, and easy to work on. If you get one try the lightning z with a suspension seat and frame suspension. I have Kaw 27 hp water cooled engine. Having run all the other I was skeptical but very pleased I bought one. When the others run their commercial service life, they will be replaced with a Bad Boy.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 15, 2011)

If you are getting a big deck..go with the diesel. You could cut all the grass you got with that one. When you cut what you bush hog just pull the deck up. Would cut time down alot. Its a little more $$ up front but I have seen where there are several diesel mowers with 4000+ hours and still going strong. It would really be a 1 mower deal for everything. 

Bad Boy does have a desiel mower as well as many others. Just make sure you have a good dealer close by. I looked into some commercial Bad Boys but the nearest dealer was 2 hours away. Scag, Exmark, Hustler,etc seems to have alot more dealer support.


EDIT didnt see the $5k until now. I have a Scag Freedom Z in a 52" deck. They also make a 60" as well. Get the Kawasaki engine on that one. It will cost a little over 5k but now much more. Not hating on Bad Boy but Scag has the dealer network and reliabilty. I wouldnt buy one from Tractor Supply. If something breaks you will have fun trying to get it fixed. I know several people with all different kinds of mowers that has had to take them in for something under warranty. Its nice having a dealer 20 mins that has parts on hand and can get you in and out quick.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 16, 2011)

Luke,
Another vote for the Bad Boy !!!!!! I just bought a Bad Boy from Tractor Supply and I don't think you'll find a better built zero turn mower for the price. I got the 48" cut with the 27 hp Briggs engine for $3499 plus tax. They also have the 60" cut and it runs right around $5000. Compare the Bad Boy to alot of other zero turns and you'll see the difference in quality. They are made right here in the good ole USA in Batesville, Arkansas. Check them out !!!!!!!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 16, 2011)

Another vote for the Bad Boy ....  take the time to check out their website and the owners section.  Pricing on any parts, if ever needed, are really reasonable.  With a lot of the other names parts are way overpriced.    They even give you access to technical buletins and service manuals(not just owners manual) and have a fix-it-yourself section if you want to save more money and do all of your own services.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Washington95 (Apr 16, 2011)

I checked pretty much all of them out and ended up with a Hustler.  Excellent so far.  Shop in Vidalia discounts them heavily; got it for about $1000 less than local shop.  One of better warranties, plus zero interest for three years.  Sixty inch 26 HP Kawa for under $5 last summer.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 16, 2011)

Good choice. For a homeowner Bad Boys arent a bad mower. But there are reasons you dont see them with professionals.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 16, 2011)

I have run pretty much all of them at one point or another.......... Hustler gets my vote with Ex Mark coming in a close second. The deck is what seperates the two, IMO Hustler's is just built better and will take a beating. Like has been said before, you better make sure there is a dealer close by to work on it and with the ability to get parts.


----------

